# What is it?



## teisco (Aug 22, 2019)

Got this wheel from a friend and not sure what I have...it is a middle weight wheel but with some type speed selector or other...





Says Shimano Japan and something else I cannot make out.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 22, 2019)

You've got me stumped. That doesn't look like the fittings I've seen on either the 333 or the Nexus 3 hubs. Not that I'm an expert. Is it a Shimano hub?


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm sure it's a rod operated shimano 3 speed hub. I think the bell crank is set up for a frame with out a cable stop built in.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 23, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> I'm sure it's a rod operated shimano 3 speed hub. I think the bell crank is set up for a frame with out a cable stop built in.



That makes sense. Thank you sir!


----------



## teisco (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks,,,what else would I need to hook this up?


----------

